# Father/son catfish day! Blue/channel?



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I went out Saturday afternoon with my little guy to Hoover Reservior here in Cbus. My son caught his first catfish using cut sunfish. Heck of a fun time watching him swing the hook set and reel this cat in!! He did awesome for being only 6. Any idea if its a channel cat or blue cat? I was guessing blue based on the straight anal fin and color. 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks like a Blue Cat, Awesome job!!!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

That's awesome. Nice to see someone showing the next generation the outdoors. Keep it up !!!


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Odnr stocked Hoover with blues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice job on the blue catch!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Unmistakable Blue, very nice!


----------

